# Goodby MTF



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I am sure that many will like this new format. But, I am an OLD dog and after many trys, I still get lost. I am not willing to learn new tricks. I will come back later and try again. However I will miss my on line train friends! I will try later......


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, I am with you. Not fond of new format. We do not need you on less. You have been quiet lately anyway. Have you been running these old steamers lately? I have not run any for months. Not even on the floor. I got a new to me 293 from flyernut and have not even run it yet. LOL, he says it is a great runner. I have really been thinking of getting my layout built. Not sure what the hold up has been. Soon I hope. Give the new format a chance. They are not going to change it back for us.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

So sorry to see you go, even if it's just for a little while. I am also a "old dog" and do not like to change things when the old ways work just fine, at least for me.I do, however, like the "like" button, it's time we got one.. BUT..if my memory suits me, someone here asked about a "like" button a year or so back, and the answer was we didn't need one, or something similar. I think I still have your phone # around here somewhere...Loren


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

don't run off! I agree it's a pain and the old format was simpler to use for me. 
I'm going to look at it like I've never been here before and I've found a brand new forum to work my way into.
hope u hang with us.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

How did you adapt to it when you first came here?
Perhaps they could mail you a paper copy from time to time.


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

Hang in there,
I'm sure you can used to it. I too fight with the changes but it eventually works out. I don't post a lot but I do visit often to keep in touch with what is going on in our S community. I enjoy everyones posts, well most anyhow😁. Yours is one of the likes. 

Gary


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Where to go? Ogr is just O really and they love to lord it over you. Then there's the atlas rescue forum which is lively but to me appears to ho exclusive. After that... There's this place which I like ok enuff... And it has mix of scales and other topic areas...


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

It is fustrating trying to re learn this but stay patient. It will get easier (I hope). By the way I'm 75 years old & still learning.


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

Hate to see someone leave because of a new design. I feel ya though. Even for someone like me who is a techy/webby guy this is a little tough. My biggest gripe is the all the advertising between threads.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

kvlazer22 said:


> Hate to see someone leave because of a new design. I feel ya though. Even for someone like me who is a techy/webby guy this is a little tough. My biggest gripe is the all the advertising between threads.


Ad block works great for me?
Or........pay the $20 bucks and go premium, a lot say that they don't use the ad blocker as the site will go under without it?
I say to them the same thing.........buy the premium then, you will be supporting the site that you say will go under if you use the ad blocker.
I don't want to see ads popping up all over the place, I have been thinking about tossing them the $20 bucks. 
But till then ad blocker works for me. I see none.
And if they don't have anyone posting they won't have the site anyway?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, there you go Broke. You have to stay. LOL. Everyone says so.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I am sure that many will like this new format. But, I am an OLD dog and after many trys, I still get lost. I am not willing to learn new tricks. I will come back later and try again. However I will miss my on line train friends! I will try later......


You know me Broke I always have something to add,..........I would say something but I told you I would not comment on your posts anymore and have not.

One last comment please?
Like others said, You will learn to navigate the new format in time, once you learn you might like it?
Plus you like the S forum, like mentioned there is not many other places that have an active S forum to go to.
Stick around and learn how to navigate the new forum.
Maybe you have someone who can show you how? Son, daughter, niece, nephew, grandson, grand daughter?
Someone?
Or ask here, check out this thread, ( threads are now called discussions) We Are Live - Community Feedback
Lots of help there with pictures.
Or ask me?
I will help, if you allow me to say something with "comments"?😇


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

kvlazer22 said:


> Hate to see someone leave because of a new design. I feel ya though. Even for someone like me who is a techy/webby guy this is a little tough. My biggest gripe is the all the advertising between threads.


Yes I am no fan of the advertising right in the middle of the conversation page. When scrolling down to read I always read half of the advertisement thinking it’s part of the conversation.

I definitely think the page heading is a upgrade to the old one. It is harder to smoothly bounce around while reading but that always goes hand in hand with a new way of doing things.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Hmmm, I see no advertising within the discussion threads. I can understand how that would be annoying.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Advertising within a thread can be aggravating. If you're not really paying attention you might read part of it thinking it's another post on the topic.
I think advertising has really gotten to be obnoxious with that kind of add placement as well as the pop up adds. The pop up adds would be very similar to having a paper slapped in your face while you're walking down the street. If anything, I will occasionally drop a note to the product home office telling them what I think of their product and advertising method. Certainly doesn't inspire me to buy what they're pushing.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, if anything it will make someone not want to buy the product if it is being shoved annoyingly at you all the time.


----------



## arkady (May 15, 2013)

Severn said:


> Where to go? Ogr is just O really and they love to lord it over you.


Which is why I left them, and came here.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

on a phone, on the old way... i got tired of scrolling and an advertisement would be in the middle and i couldnt scroll past it.. tried.. would accidentally click it and off i go..

this new layout is cleaner, like button is something added to forums about 10 years ago so that tells you that this site was way behind.

People say why change it if it worked... there were threads of people having MANY issues with the old way. I dont remember what they were but there were a few lengthy topics on it.

im in IT and a tech guy (house is automated, etc)....
I am confused on what there is to learn?

1. I come on and click New and scroll threw the new topics. Once I hit where I left off, there is a spot that says something like... the following havent changed since last visit.. So I am all caught up.
2. I look at my avatar 2 buttons to the right from the new button and if it has a red dot on it, I have an alert... someone replied to a thread that I am in... Love that...
3. Dark theme is just awesome. In Windows 10 1809, you can do Explorer (the file browser) in dark, Microsoft Office in Dark, etc.. easy on the eyes...

now I will say, that I am hearing there was no input from others... the layout here isnt just one.. I believe the Admins have the rights to add to it...

here is an example of a forum I am a member of and its easy...
Maybe the admins can look through and start a topic that asks what is missing, what would you like see changed...
Every button I need...
Click on Forums and it gives the full list of them....












There isnt much to learn... maybe list out what your having issues with on paper then post up and ask.. and write it down on that paper when someone replies. Repetition makes everything. 

Hope to see yall stay as I am new to Trains in general and I am O specifically... I do have H/O and started to dabble with the arduino/dcc++ but ive got way too much O to keep it packed away. When I move, I plan on getting all my buildings out, all my lights and adding more lights... buliding a 6' train elevator for 2 layers where bottom layer is a train yard and upper is the runs of a few different tracks handled by different throttles, etc.... 
So I am sayin... IM GONNA NEED MUCH OF ALL YALLS HELP!!!!! HAH... 

just grab a cup of joe and sit back and look, we can figure this out together...


----------



## ARR (Oct 15, 2017)

How did old dogs get to be so if they're so incapable of adapting to change? Chances are, those of you who've taken a lot more trips around the sun than I have, have had to deal with way more significant changes in society and life than those on this forum. You got through those, you'll get through these. Don't be the old man yelling at the cloud.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We're dealing with a pretty big change world-wide right now.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Yep - The only thing I don't like about it is that it keeps asking me if I want push notifications. I don't but it keeps asking. One would think that they could link the answer to that popup with your login and stop asking.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

Kelpieflyer said:


> Yep - The only thing I don't like about it is that it keeps asking me if I want push notifications. I don't but it keeps asking. One would think that they could link the answer to that popup with your login and stop asking.


what browser..phone/pc? i said yes once and done... hasnt come back. ... oh hmmm maybe no = annoying till yes..


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Riggzie said:


> what browser..phone/pc? i said yes once and done... hasnt come back. ... oh hmmm maybe no = annoying till yes..


Yep, that's what it's doing on my notebook. I opt out of notifications, because they're annoying and fill up my email or text accounts.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Kelpieflyer said:


> Yep - The only thing I don't like about it is that it keeps asking me if I want push notifications. I don't but it keeps asking. One would think that they could link the answer to that popup with your login and stop asking.


In your profile under Preference, disable push notifications.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> In your profile under Preference, disable push notifications.
> View attachment 540212


Click on avatar in top right corner of page.
It is under ACCOUNT SETTINGS 
then PREFERENCES

not under MY PROFILE


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

I did all that and the popup is still showing up on the screen when I log in asking if I want to enable push notifications.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Kelpieflyer said:


> I did all that and the popup is still showing up on the screen when I log in asking if I want to enable push notifications.


What browser are you using? If it's Firefox you can block notifications.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't have any problems with any type of ad...My younger son, BA in the computer field, and a Senior software Eng., built my desk top for me.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm using firefox. I'll go through my preferences and check.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

When you're in your Preferences, click on the box that says Enable Notifications. Firefox will open a box at the top of your browser asking if you want the website to send notifications. Click on Never Allow, they will now be blocked.


----------

